
I'm now a developer, where to go from here if I want more money? - humpt
I&#x27;m 25. I graduated with a master&#x27;s degree in CS a year ago. I started working as a developer in a big company in Europe, making a decent salary (40K euros) which allows me to live comfortably but makes it hard to spare and invest. My goal is to reach 60K euros in the next couple of years.<p>I love being a developer, but I feel like it won&#x27;t get me near my goal fast enough, so I&#x27;m looking at the different career evolution options I have.<p>What your advice?
======
spentak
I've been earning about $130,000 USD a year as an mobile engineer - which is
one of the top paying tops of engineers right now. Before those last 3 years
though, I was earning much less. The difference was I started taking on more
entrepreneurial opportunities. I started learning design and started being a
product owner. I could do more than just engineer, I could solve business
needs in a creative way.

So I might suggest looking at startup companies where they need someone who
can do more than just be a code monkey. Startups pay very well.

Also, you should consider contract work as well. Maybe 10 hours a week.
Someone always needs an engineer. Go to local tech networking events and meet
people too.

If you want to earn more than a cubicle programmer would earn, look into other
ways you can contribute to a product or company.

That is how I do it at least.

If you are not a mobile developer, I highly recommend you learn it. Knowing
iOS development in addition to whatever you already know can add more to your
paycheck.

If you need a good starting place on learning iOS:
[https://www.udemy.com/ios9-swift/?couponCode=iOSMINER](https://www.udemy.com/ios9-swift/?couponCode=iOSMINER)

This is my personal experience - you can see some of the things I've done on
my linked in:

[https://linkedin.com/in/spentak](https://linkedin.com/in/spentak)

~~~
greenyoda
_" So I might suggest looking at startup companies where they need someone who
can do more than just be a code monkey. ... If you want to earn more than a
cubicle programmer would earn, look into other ways you can contribute to a
product or company."_

By getting promoted up the developer ladder - lead developer, development
manager, etc. - you end up in positions where you have more influence on the
products the company builds, and that usually comes with a higher salary. The
downside, at least for people like me who would rather code than manage, is
that it also comes with the responsibility to manage other peoples' work, and
eventually to manage personnel issues like hiring and firing.

This is true in all companies, not just startups - every company needs some
number of people in leadership roles. A possible advantage of working for a
startup is that you might be given broader responsibilities a bit sooner.

 _" Startups pay very well."_

The consensus I observe on HN is that startups pay developers significantly
less than large companies like Google or Facebook, but try to convince
employees that the tiny percentage of equity they're offered (which is most
commonly worthless, since most startups fail) makes up for a decreased salary.

